# Munch's Beethoven



## Shane (Dec 21, 2006)

Can anyone give me an opinion on Charles Munch's Beethoven with the BSO?
I see that RCA has done some SACD re-issues. One of them being Beethoven's 5th & 6th Symphonies with Munch and the BSO.
I have never heard any of Munch's Beethoven, nor have I heard any comments/reviews on it.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Shane:* I don't have any Munch/Beethoven, and I see there is no review of Symph 5/6 SACD on Amazon. To be honest I wouldn't buy it. Generally, the best Beethoven interpretors are Furtwangler, Walter, Klemperer, Kleiber, HvK, Abbado. You might try Carlos Kleiber/VPO Symph 5/7 in SACD. This I'm sure you will like this, as it's a top buy.

I can't see any highly reputable Symp 6 on SACD except Walter, but I wouldn't buy it because it's too old and I reckon there could be some residual tape hiss.

If you don't have a Symph 6, I'd go for Karl Bohm/VPO, but it's not available on SACD. This apart, I'm sure you'll like it. It comes with Schubert's S5 which is very nice too. It's a classic recording of S 6 which I find fautless in all respects. I prefer it to all others I have: HvK ('77), Giulini, Abbado, Mackerras, Harnoncourt.

Topaz


----------



## Shane (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, I have the Kleiber 5/7 recording. I was interested in the Munch primarily for the 6, but another decent recording of the 5 would never hurt  
I'll pop over to Amazon and check the review. Thanks.


----------



## G e o r g e (Jan 16, 2007)

Shane said:


> Can anyone give me an opinion on Charles Munch's Beethoven with the BSO?
> I see that RCA has done some SACD re-issues. One of them being Beethoven's 5th & 6th Symphonies with Munch and the BSO.
> I have never heard any of Munch's Beethoven, nor have I heard any comments/reviews on it.


Hey, Shane! Our avatar  recorded a LvB PC 1 with Munch. You can get it with his incredible Appassionata recording. I really like Munch and think he does a fine job with this concerto.


----------

